
Doing: CLI tool for remembering what you were doing and tracking what's done - ingve
https://github.com/ttscoff/doing#doing
======
chuckledog
Looks very helpful. It would be great to hear a testimonial from anyone using
this in their everyday workflow.

~~~
sixhobbits
Not this tool but I use jrnl.sh with a similar work flow. Some days more than
others - basically a quick brain dump when it feels like I run out of cache.
Works great for me, especially with iTerm2 where I have a global shortcut for
a mini shell to drop down so I can add notes without messing around with tabs
or windows

~~~
petrosx
Same here, I find it extremely useful to jot down stuff and just have an
overview of the day. Do you use any other scripts for it, for it like
analysing your tags etc?

